# Naruto's wife and His son's Name?



## prinoto (Jul 21, 2008)

Not a big deal about this 

1#But who do you think will be Naruto's wife?
2# Girl/Boy?
3#How many kids will they have?
4#And how will their children look like?
5#The name of the children?
6#What will their talent be?
7#What element/how many?
8#How strong will they become?
9#Their speciality?
10#Persionality?
11#Their sensei?

My theori:

1# Sakura, Naruto loves her and it feels like she starts to like Naruto 
2# I belive that they will have both girls and boys.
3# 2, I don't think it will be 2 boys and 1 girl or 2 girls and 1 boy.
4# The boys will have blond spiky hair and green eyes, Not to tall, not to short.
The girls will have Pink hair and blue eyes and they will be shorter then the guys when they gets older.
5# When it's Japanese names, I seriously don't know wich one is female and wich one is male. But I think it will be Nato and Miru,  mi-NATO ,  NA-ru-TO.
6# I think the boy will have uber stamina and power
And the girl will be intelligent (Above Shikamaru ), not uber strong though.
7# I think they will have 2-4 elements.
Boy will have Wind as main element
Girl will have Water as main element
8# Not higher then Sannin, but I really don't know if they will even become Sannin.
9# The boy will be able to use Rasengan and summon toads and alot of other stuff that Naruto will learn in future.
The girl will use high level rank Genjutsu and High level rank Medical jutsu.
10# The boy will be stupid but brave, like Naruto.
Scream out loud for nothing.
The girl will be Intelligent, have short temper like Sakura.
11# I really don't think they will be at the same squad, but if so. Then I think Konohamaru will be their teacher.

That's it, Write your theori if you want, I'd love to hear your theori  have a nice day


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 21, 2008)

1#But who do you think will be Naruto's wife?
Naruto wont have a wife he will marry Sasuke =D

2# Girl/Boy?
If a weird miracle happened then 2 boys and a girl.

3#How many kids will they have?
Like I said 2 boys and a girl =D

4#And how will their children look like?
Girl: Long blond hair, tanned skin
Boy 1: Spiky black hair, paleish skin
Boy 2: Duck butt blond hair and tannish skin.

5#The name of the children?
Girl: Kushina after his mother
Boy: Jiraya
Boy: Itachi         ^^ 

6#What will their talent be?
Girl: Sharigan
Boy: Sharigan
Boy: Sharigan    how original ? XD

7#What element/how many?
Girl: Lightning/Wind
Boy: Fire/Lightning
Boy: Fire/Wind

8#How strong will they become?
Girl: hokage
Boy: Special Jounin
Boy: ANBU

9#Their speciality?
Girl: Chidori/Toad Summon
Boy: Rasengan/Gen jutsu
Boy: Good level Medical/Wind Rasengan thing 0-0

10#Persionality?
Girl: Stubborn and caring.
Boy: Calm and short tempered (makes sense huh?)
Boy: Cool thinker and brave

11#Their sensei?
Their sensei would be... Neji and I dont know why XD


----------



## prinoto (Jul 21, 2008)

Kezer_Uzumaki said:


> 1#But who do you think will be Naruto's wife?
> Naruto wont have a wife he will marry Sasuke =D
> 
> 2# Girl/Boy?
> ...




Hahaha xD Well, I've seen a movie when a guy gets pregnant, he is the main character in Terminator  if you have seen it, Would've been awesome if it was like that, but I'd have puke


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 21, 2008)

WOW!! I saw that the other day! Arnold Schwaz-- yeah you get what I mean XD I never actually saw the full thing but I always though this: 

Naruto uses Harem Jutsu.
Naruto and Sasuke get down to business
Naruto being a woman you know get pregnant and Voila! BABIES! XD


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2008)

I believe naruto can't wait to fuck sakura in her anus 

also he'll have one son and a daughter, don't know if hell marry or not tho.


----------



## Ho-Kage-Bunshin (Jul 21, 2008)

in before pairing-war starts.


----------



## prinoto (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, I think he is tired of waiting, O.o I guess...
But, we should not go pervert here


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Jul 21, 2008)

1#But who do you think will be Naruto's wife?
I think he'll eventually marry Hinata

2# Girl/Boy?
1 girl, 1 boy

3#How many kids will they have?
2, twins

4#And how will their children look like?
Girl: Long blonde hair, pale, blue eyes
Boy: Short raven hair, tan, light purple eyes

5#The name of the children?
Girl: Naruhi
Boy: Haru

6#What will their talent be?
Girl: Rasengan, kage Bunshin No Jutsu
Boy: Byakugan, Medical Abilities

7#What element/how many?
Girl:  Wind
Boy: Water

8#How strong will they become?
Girl: Will eventually become as strong as Naruto
Boy: Will be slightly less strong, like his mother

9#Their speciality?
Girl: Ninjutsu
Boy: Medicine

10#Personality?
Girl: Outgoing and strong-willed like Naruto, but loving and caring like Hinata
Boy: Shy and withdrawn like Hinata, but persistent like Naruto

11#Their sensei?
Possibly Konohamaru, if not Moegi

Atleast that's what I think...


----------



## prinoto (Jul 21, 2008)

Tsunade_chan said:


> 1#But who do you think will be Naruto's wife?
> I think he'll eventually marry Hinata
> 
> 2# Girl/Boy?
> ...



 I'm not very into Naru/Hina

But it was quite interesting that the girl will be stronger then the guy  Hahaha


----------



## Sarutobi_Sasuke (Jul 21, 2008)

who says he is going to get a son?

sasuke is like defenetly getting a son since uchiha don't have daughters... and that son is going to need a hoe... 

hell who said naruto is going to live that long? tsunade said it herself that his lifespan has been shortned...


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 21, 2008)

Tsunade never said his lifespan was shortened. The chances of Naruto actually dieing at the end of the manga are very unlikely.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 21, 2008)

1#But who do you think will be Naruto's wife?
Sakura Haruno
2# Girl/Boy?
One Girl, One Boy
3#How many kids will they have?
2
4#And how will their children look like?
Boy: Blonde Hair, Blue Eyes
Girl: Pink or Red hair with green eyes
5#The name of the children?
Minato,Jiraiya,Kushina or Tsunade
6#What will their talent be?
Boy: Ninjustu, Fuujin jutsu
Girl: Ninjutsu, Medical Jutsu, Smashy Smashy
7#What element/how many?
Wind,Earth, or Lighting
8#How strong will they become?
Kage Strong
9#Their speciality?
Boy: Pranks, KB
Girl: Brains, Medical jutsu
10#Persionality?
Just like Naruto and Sakura
11#Their sensei?
Shikamaru or Chouji


----------



## mednin (Jul 21, 2008)

1. Hinata
2. Girl, Boy, Girl, Boy
3.4
5.Suki, Haru, Sayura, (can't think of another boys name)
6.Boy:Ninjutsu, Tajutsu
  Girl: Ninjutsu, Genjutsu
7. Wind, earth, lightning
8.Kage strong
9.Boyranks, Kage Bushin
  Girl: illusionary
10. Just like Naruto and Hinata
11. Shikamaru or Neji


----------



## Xendane (Jul 21, 2008)

prinoto said:


> Not a big deal about this
> 
> 1#But who do you think will be Naruto's wife?
> 2# Girl/Boy?
> ...



1: His wife would most definatelly be either Hinata or Sakura. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But he's been known to make Sasuke his Uke at times, so...




2: I do believe that there will be a boy and girl. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But, if he's REALLY unlucky, he might have two kids who look like Mini Lees.




3: 2 kids. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



or more or less, depending on how happy he was to see his wife at the time...




4: One would be a boy with Hinata's hair and Naruto's whiskers(naturally), and the other one could be a young look-alike of the Sexy Jutsu only with an orange jumpsuit and Hinata's eyes.

5: Uhm... Narunata and Hinato?

6: I'm not sure...
7: I think they won't have an element...
8: Think Ahnold Swachnegga here.
9: RASENGYAKUGAN! Or something...
10: Hyper and loudmouth-y and rather shy and has no backbone yet.
11: If Kakashi isn't too old yet, maybe they could shove him back into business...


----------



## prinoto (Jul 21, 2008)

Sarutobi_Sasuke said:


> who says he is going to get a son?
> 
> sasuke is like defenetly getting a son since uchiha don't have daughters... and that son is going to need a hoe...
> 
> hell who said naruto is going to live that long? tsunade said it herself that his lifespan has been shortned...



Sorry to say this but...

Sasuke doesn't like girls 

Hollow'd heart: You're are almost the same as mine x)

Maybe not to likley but, not that far away xD.

Naruto is not very smart, for him to be Hokage 

All those papers and stuff 

He might give an A-rank misson to a Genin 

Just kidding, but I wonder how it will be, Naruto sensei, Naruto the 7th Hokage  Hehehehehe


----------



## narutosage (Jul 21, 2008)

Just kidding, but I wonder how it will be, Naruto sensei, Naruto the 7th Hokage  Hehehehehe[/QUOTE]

you say that naruto is gonna be 7th but who is 6th?


----------

